# No bump but flabby tummy?



## plastikpony

Hi you lovel ladies!! :flower:

So I feel a bit weird asking about this, like I'm being selfish or something, but here goes.
Is anyone else panicking a little about their body and what's happening to it? I'm nearly 12 weeks, so not got a bump yet, but my pants are all too tight and it's getting frustrating. This is my first so I don't really know what to expect. I know baby is still really low down at this point, but I've developed a bit of a tyre around my waist, just below my belly button, and I'm just feeling a bit podgy and fat :dohh: Like when I sit at work I get all uncomfortable and often end up undoing my pants button to get some relief :wacko:

I know that it's inevitable that our bodies are going to change, and I'm thrilled to be pg! I think I'll feel way better when I get a littl bump. Maybe it's silly, but I think I'll really start to feel pg then (as if the ms and zits aren't enough to do that for me) and maybe then feel ok about not really fitting in my clothes any more? :haha:

A bit of a pointless thread really, just wanted to see if there are any other ladies out there who feel like I do?


----------



## NattyNats

plastikpony said:


> Hi you lovel ladies!! :flower:
> 
> So I feel a bit weird asking about this, like I'm being selfish or something, but here goes.
> Is anyone else panicking a little about their body and what's happening to it? I'm nearly 12 weeks, so not got a bump yet, but my pants are all too tight and it's getting frustrating. This is my first so I don't really know what to expect. I know baby is still really low down at this point, but I've developed a bit of a tyre around my waist, just below my belly button, and I'm just feeling a bit podgy and fat :dohh: Like when I sit at work I get all uncomfortable and often end up undoing my pants button to get some relief :wacko:
> 
> I know that it's inevitable that our bodies are going to change, and I'm thrilled to be pg! I think I'll feel way better when I get a littl bump. Maybe it's silly, but I think I'll really start to feel pg then (as if the ms and zits aren't enough to do that for me) and maybe then feel ok about not really fitting in my clothes any more? :haha:
> 
> A bit of a pointless thread really, just wanted to see if there are any other ladies out there who feel like I do?

hiya, im new to this site, thought id join to felp the girlys with advice about conceiving and stuff but in reply to ur post i feel EXACTLY the same! im ove the moon to be preggers after 2 years of trying, feel soooo fat too, i was asize 12, gymed 4/5 times a week, ive piled on 10ish pounds already and that includes a week where i culdnt even eat! i just think its our bodies changing! ur uterus is also trippled in size too so that pushes any excess fat out.. well thats my excuse lol. im 13 weeks tomorrow! i reckon before we know it were start to get bumps and our bellys will get hard xx


----------



## plastikpony

Yay! Thanks Natty! I'm so glad I'm not alone in feeling like this. I was starting to feel guilty about feeling fat, because we tried for a year and I really want this! I just wasn't expecting to feel fat before I felt like there was a baby in there :haha:

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! 2 years, wow!! We tried for 1 and I thought that was long! :hugs:


----------



## Victoriasbump

Your definately not on your own! This is my first baby too and I feel the same.

I keep looking at my tummy in the mirror hoping to see a bump, but no, all I see is my flabby belly and bloat.

I'm a size 10/12 and I've always exercised regularly, I've never been skinny though. But now I just feel sooo fat and unattractive. OH keeps telling me I look beautiful so maybe I should just believe him.

But I understand how you feel! I keep wondering how I'm going to look with a bump and if I'll ever get back in my old clothes :) I've resorted to comfy leggings now because that's all I feel comfortable in! X


----------



## Sw1

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and can deffinetly feel something forming. Just below my belly, between my hips there is a very slight bump. I already had a bit of a belly but I can't seem to suck it in anymore! Don't know of this is the little bit of weight I've put on or all baby, family keeps saying its twins! I feel the same though, can't wait to get a wee bump so I feel pregnant!


----------



## MindUtopia

Someone told me that your body naturally starts storing extra fat in the belly and breast area as soon as you get pregnant. Granted, I was in leggings and maternity pants by 6 weeks, but I really noticed it by 8 weeks. Your belly will obviously get bigger, but the flabby bit does seem less noticeable later on. My stomach is still kinda jiggly (it was before I was pregnant!), but not as much as before, so not sure if you burn that bit off or it just re-distributes. But it's normal and you will look more pregnant in a few weeks. I looked a bit pregnant because of the fat earlier, but belly got more hard and round at 15 weeks. I no longer just look fat! So hang in there and it will keep changing. :thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks ladies!! 

Victoria, I've also always been a 10/12, and I'm still exercising now, but it really doesn't seem to be helping! lol 

SW, I can't feel any bump yet (my gynae assures me it's there, I've been having scans every 2 weeks), just flab. :haha: Well my uterus should be moving up pretty soon, so hope I can also feel a little bump in the near future! Even just the start would make me SO happy :wohoo:


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks Utopia!! It makes sense, I guess, that we would start storing fat. Suprisingly that little tidbit of info has made me feel LOADS better already! :hugs:

EEK!! Can't wait to actually look preggers from the outside too!! :happydance:


----------



## Victoriasbump

Yep I'm still exercising too but it's not making any difference for me either :(

Never mind I'm sure we will have lovely bumps soon :D


----------



## soy

I'm the same I used to be 20/22 and 18 stone lost it down to 11/12 stone but my stomach always had flabby tyre there from skin so now I'm really panicky the part I always hated was my lower bit as it just Hung down and now its getting bigger again,and I can't stop eating


----------



## imaswimmer2

I'm in the same boat. I def look pregnant because I've gained a lot of weight. Pre-pregnancy, I have a slight eating disorder, so I restrict my calories possibly too low (bout 1000 a day), but with m/s I eat often to keep the nausea at bay. on a bright note, many who think I've just put on weight say I look better and more healthy.


----------



## NattyNats

well 6 months after i give birth im gettin married.. eeek! so i really need to get rid of the flabby belly, lol! can i ask u girls a question - how do i know when people have replied to posts? i just had to trek through to find this page? coz im new here im still learning.. is there a link or can i get a notification to tell me peeps have responded? :) xxx


----------



## plastikpony

imaswimmer2 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I def look pregnant because I've gained a lot of weight. Pre-pregnancy, I have a slight eating disorder, so I restrict my calories possibly too low (bout 1000 a day), but with m/s I eat often to keep the nausea at bay. on a bright note, many who think I've just put on weight say I look better and more healthy.

Sorry to hear about your eating disorder Imaswimmer, that can't be easy, especially with all the changes our bodies are going through!! :hugs:

I've never been able to count calories, I think I'm just lazy like that :haha: Good to hear that people say you are looking nice and healthy!! Good on you! :thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

Natty, if you've written on the thread then you can to the top right purple bar, and click on quick links, then subscribed threads, and it should take you to a page with all the thread you have been active on.

Exciting about your wedding!!!! :happydance: I've read that the best was to recover your pre-baby body quickly is to keep exercising regularly throughout pregnancy. I've joined a group here in South Africa called Preggi Bellies (I think they are international), and they specialise in exercise for moms-to-be so it's all totally safe and there's a trained professional taking every class. I love it!! Hope it works!!!!!


----------



## NattyNats

Ah thanks so much! yep worked perfectly, right i know where i am now! That excerise class sounds great! thing is i was planning on staying at the gym as i went all the time but i have had such bad M/S - ive hadnt stop everything, hence the weight gain (even tho i couldnt eat or drink for a whole week!) i still feel so nauseas now but hoping when it starts to subside ill be able to start walking a few times a week on my lunch break! x


----------



## mandaxx

Hey ladies. It's so cute reading about how excited you all are to see your bumps. Good luck to you all. You def do get a bit chubbier in the belly first but that's ok, it goes and leaves a lil round bump :happydance: I am a bit like you Soy, I'm a size 18, I just had a baby 11 months ago and lost lots for my wedding but put it back on :wacko: but now I have the saggy bit at the bottom. Because of that, I tend not to show properly until about 7 months. You girls will show much earlier than that. You should expect a nice lil bump around 20-25 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

20 weeks seems like forever awyay!! :haha: I think I'll be way more chilled after my 12 week scan on Wednesday, hopefully all goes well and then maybe I'll relax just a touch more. Then things can happen in their own time!!

It really is crazy how exciting and all-consuming being pg is :wohoo:


----------



## NattyNats

plastikpony said:


> 20 weeks seems like forever awyay!! :haha: I think I'll be way more chilled after my 12 week scan on Wednesday, hopefully all goes well and then maybe I'll relax just a touch more. Then things can happen in their own time!!
> 
> It really is crazy how exciting and all-consuming being pg is :wohoo:

I completely understand the relaxing thing, i was a bit nervous before mine, but dont worry, when u see ur little nipper moving around it will be amazing! my scan was on tues! :) xx


----------



## Coopers_mummy

Your uterus starts to move up at 12 weeks by the end of week 12 you should be able to feel the rounded top of your uterus just below your belly button. So even tho at the moment you feel flabby it's the start of your bump. I had a lovely bump at 8 weeks then the bloat went down and I have a very low bump lol looks naff but I feel huge already lol not looking forward to being 6 times this size with feet in my ribs too lol


----------



## NattyNats

Coopers_mummy said:


> Your uterus starts to move up at 12 weeks by the end of week 12 you should be able to feel the rounded top of your uterus just below your belly button. So even tho at the moment you feel flabby it's the start of your bump. I had a lovely bump at 8 weeks then the bloat went down and I have a very low bump lol looks naff but I feel huge already lol not looking forward to being 6 times this size with feet in my ribs too lol

how exciting! i cant wait to get a bump n look preggers rather than people thinking "wowee shes more on weight!" i just want my nausea to subside :( oh well its sooo worth it! x


----------



## plastikpony

Coopers_mummy said:


> Your uterus starts to move up at 12 weeks by the end of week 12 you should be able to feel the rounded top of your uterus just below your belly button. So even tho at the moment you feel flabby it's the start of your bump. I had a lovely bump at 8 weeks then the bloat went down and I have a very low bump lol looks naff but I feel huge already lol not looking forward to being 6 times this size with feet in my ribs too lol

Really? I can't feel anything yet, I guess I'll just have to wait until the end of next week! DH keeps telling me to 'stop poking and prodding the baby' and I keep telling him that if I knew where it was I would stop :D I just wanna feel it already!! :haha:


----------



## snowfairy84

omg i was actually just grabbing my spare tyre when i came across this post! it's exactly how i feel - i'm other 13weeks now and like most others can only feel comfy in leggings ! i've gone from dress size 8 to 10/12 but not wearing anything maternity yet. my belly is def jiggly tho instead of having a BUMP! boyfriend assures me i look 'wonderful' xx


----------



## plastikpony

snowfairy84 said:


> omg i was actually just grabbing my spare tyre when i came across this post! it's exactly how i feel - i'm other 13weeks now and like most others can only feel comfy in leggings ! i've gone from dress size 8 to 10/12 but not wearing anything maternity yet. my belly is def jiggly tho instead of having a BUMP! boyfriend assures me i look 'wonderful' xx

Haha!! They have to say that otherwise there'll be HUGE trouble!! :rofl: Poor DH cam home yesterday evening, I'd been sleeping on the couch, and when I woke up I was just sad and couldn't stop crying!! I think he had a huge panic, kept asking me if everything was ok with Bean, and I was just crying uncontrollably and half laughing between sobs because I knew how ridiculous it was for me to be crying as though there was a death in the family when there was really absolutely nothing wrong! Can u imagine what I would do if he actually agreed with me that I look like a chunky-monkey?! :haha: :haha:


----------



## captain-ally

Last time around I just felt fat until I was about 5 months, then I woke up one morning with a full on bump! Doctor said I must've rolled over and shifted the baby forward and pop! There it was.

I'm about 6 weeks now and I've got a bump but it's probably all bloat. I just lost a bunch of weight so I'm noticing it a lot more than last time.


----------



## Victoriasbump

Ooh I hope I start to see bump soon!! I'm 12+2 so hopefully will see and feel something soon!! :)

My scans next week to so like you plastikpony Im hoping I can relax a bit more once I know everything is ok.

It is sooooo exciting!! It's all I can think about at the minute :D


----------



## NattyNats

crying is another thing... hionestly i only have to look at an advert, watch a film, think about something or even watch something funny - I'm off booing it! xx


----------



## Victoriasbump

NattyNats said:


> crying is another thing... hionestly i only have to look at an advert, watch a film, think about something or even watch something funny - I'm off booing it! xx


Yep I know exactly what you mean!! I could cry at the drop of a hat at the minute, and for nothing!

One night I was waiting for OH to come home and I was in my own, just cried histerically for no reason! He wondered what the hell was wrong when he came home! :)


----------



## Alia82

I feel your pain. Just turned 14 weeks and I definitely have a tyre rather than a bump! I even have back fat, lol. 
I am normally very fit / athletic and (used to) have decent abs, however first trimester also had me only eating greasy carbs and my energy is so low that exercise has often been a struggle. 
I am hoping this evens out later on... once the bump comes out!! Though I have definitely given up the dream of abs ever returning in this lifetime :haha:
I have started trying to eat healthier but fatigue definitely makes me reach for the lolly jar that is conveniently located in our office (zero willpower). Hope youre feeling okay though!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am almost 10 weeks with baby number 4 and I am hearing you!!! I am feeling super fat and super uncomfortable!!! I don't remember feeling this way with my others and it is frustrating. It takes at least half an he to choose an outfit as either nothing fits or it makes me look like Im already 20 weeks lol. I can't wait to finally get a bump and stop feeling like this :( pregnancy although something wonderful and amazing sometimes has some serious down parts!!!


----------



## halas

Yep I feel the same 4th baby and feeling so self conscious lol


----------

